# WPPA - My image that made top 16



## wyogirl (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, for the folks asking... here is the photo that went top 16 at the Wyoming PPA competition.  It's titled Prismatic Beauty and was taken in Yellowstone at Grand Prismatic Spring.  

It was rated an 85 on the PPA Scale which is in the Excellent Category.  

I got knocked on my presentation; they weren't fond of the dark blue matte.  You live an learn.  If I send this image on to other competitions I'll use a black matte.  

If you aren't familiar with the rating system it goes as follows:
Exceptional: 100-95
Superior: 94-90
Excellent: 89-85
Deserving of Merit: 84-80
Above Average: 76-79
Average: 74-75
Acceptable: 70-73
Unacceptable: 69-0

Out of 160 images entered in the competition (Its WY we are small) only 2 were awarded in the Exceptional category and 96 was the highest score awarded.  6 were awarded into the Superior category and I don't have the results back on the other categories yet. 

I went in hoping to score in the Acceptable category.  I entered 6 images.  One scored Acceptable, 2 Scored Above Average, 2 Scored Deserving of Merit and 1 scored Excellent.

The judging process was intense and was a superior learning opportunity, especially when a challenge would get issued by a judge on an image.  I learned a lot by listening to the reasoning behind certain scores even if they weren't talking about my image.

My whole goal behind entering was to gauge where I am now in comparison to where I want to be next year.  Each one of us, no matter what we have mastered, have room for improvement and growth.  I want to continue to grow.  This is one competition with one set of judges.  Its a gauge, not the be all end all.  If any of you have the opportunity to compete against your fellow photographers at a PPA level, do it.  Its SO worth the time and money that you put into your prints.  

Anyway--- without further ado.... 



Prismatic Beauty by Amanda McClure, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 4, 2016)

Cool Congrats!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 4, 2016)

Most art competitions I and my family have entered say white mat only and black simple straight frame. A few specify the frame width as well.

They don't want it to become a framing competition. Lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 4, 2016)

Yayyy, congrats!  Must be exciting eh.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## goooner (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2016)

Outstanding.  You rocked girl.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## weepete (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice, well done!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 6, 2016)

Congrats, well done!
(YNP is beautiful. Hubby and I worked at Canyon Village for 7 months)


----------



## mmaria (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Rick50 (May 6, 2016)

Exceptional for sure!


----------



## fmw (May 14, 2016)

Nice image, Wyogirl.


----------



## baturn (May 14, 2016)

Very cool! Congratulations.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 15, 2016)

Exceptional!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

